# [video] First World Problems: Cubing Edition! ~FirefoxFreeze~



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## balloon6610 (Dec 17, 2012)

"The cube won't cut 45 degrees i can't use it "
I love that line


----------



## teller (Dec 18, 2012)

I laughed. This is brilliant.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 18, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> "The cube won't cut 45 degrees i can't use it "
> I love that line



Haha, thank you! xD


----------



## SittingDeath (Dec 18, 2012)

*Sv: [video] First World Problems: Cubing Edition! ~FirefoxFreeze~*

Really really funny


----------



## userman (Dec 18, 2012)

This is really good. Really, really good idea. Needs a part 2 fo sho.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2012)

userman said:


> This is really good. Really, really good idea. Needs a part 2 fo sho.


I'd probably have to start with another thing similar to "I Just Peel Off the Stickers" or Part 2 of "Sh*t Cubers Don't Ever Say"


----------



## cubeone (Dec 19, 2012)

"Why do I have to be chinese?" LOL


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 19, 2012)

This is SOO funny! I know almost all of these situations. It so funny that other people go through all the same s*** xDD
I had to laugh really really hard DDD

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2012)

lololo another great vid


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> This is SOO funny! I know almost all of these situations. It so funny that other people go through all the same s*** xDD
> I had to laugh really really hard DDD
> 
> Greetings, Dennis


Oh, YOU


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 22, 2012)

yay smile smile smile


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 22, 2012)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Oh, YOU



Oh me? 
What do you mean?

Dennis


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Oh me?
> What do you mean?
> 
> Dennis


That's me being flattered.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2012)

I like the funny.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Dec 23, 2012)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> That's me being flattered.



Ohh, i got it xD
Havent you made a video about all the stupid things that people ask or say to cubers?
I checked your videos but i didnt find it. 
Things like: "Oh, i used to peel off the stickers" (you hear that joke 1000 times when you're a cuber)
Or: "Isnt there this asian guy who solves it in like 2 seconds?"

Wasnt that you, who made that video??

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Ágoston Török (Dec 24, 2012)

A "cubing problem" from today=)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2012)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Ohh, i got it xD
> Havent you made a video about all the stupid things that people ask or say to cubers?
> I checked your videos but i didnt find it.
> Things like: "Oh, i used to peel off the stickers" (you hear that joke 1000 times when you're a cuber)
> ...



I did make a video called "I Just Peel Off the Stickers"


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 24, 2012)

You make awesome videos.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Dec 24, 2012)

Too good!!  loved them


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2012)

Bhargav777 said:


> Too good!!  loved them


Thanks!!!


----------



## SmallCuber (Dec 27, 2012)

lmaothis video really makes me laugh!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2012)

SmallCuber said:


> lmaothis video really makes me laugh!


Thanks man!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2012)

Updated the thumbnail. The first one looked like it was made by a Kindergarten girl experimenting with Microsoft paint.


----------



## monkeytherat (Jan 1, 2013)

All cubing problems are first world problems


----------

